# Rate my 5 month lifting transformation



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

This is 6month of lifting, what would you rate my body now? 6'1" btw, thanks! Id say I can attract women a lot easier now


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 4, 2018)

Your body is 2,5/10


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

Hebbe wem said:


> Your body is 2,5/10


Thanks, but it was worse before


----------



## jefferson (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm gonna be honest with you here, 2/10 to 3/10. Still don't even remotely look like you lift weights.
Definitely an improvement though.

Don't stop lifting, you're gonna make it brah.


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 4, 2018)

Your body looks quite odd honestly, like the stomach in particular the rest may just be the way you are posing. Keep lifting and get rid off that stomach fat and work on building abs.


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 4, 2018)

You legit looked better before.

Your body looks like there's something deformed about it now. Prior to your gymcelling, it just looked like a normie type body.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> You legit looked better before.
> 
> Your body looks like there's something deformed about it now. Prior to your gymcelling, it just looked like a normie type body.


Maybe its my posture


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 4, 2018)

I’d work on losing your stomach and hip fat. Incorporate some HIIT and eat at a deficit for a bit.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks honesty is very important. How many months would it take to improve?


jefferson said:


> I'm gonna be honest with you here, 2/10 to 3/10. Still don't even remotely look like you lift weights.
> Definitely an improvement though.
> 
> Don't stop lifting, you're gonna make it brah.





Deltoid said:


> I’d work on losing your stomach and hip fat. Incorporate some HIIT and eat at a deficit for a bit.


 I look much better in bear mode due to loose skin tho


----------



## badromance (Dec 4, 2018)

That's what happens when you aren't active since a kid,you get a deformed body and now you have to work 10x harder to fix it. 2/10


----------



## paulus (Dec 4, 2018)

keep lifting but you will never get a v taper or sth

you cant change your proportions since you cant change bones


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> You legit looked better before.
> 
> Your body looks like there's something deformed about it now. Prior to your gymcelling, it just looked like a normie type body.


Might be my posture,hmmm


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Maybe its my posture



Right this is gonna sound harsh, but you need it.

Stop fucking bulking right now. You were fat before, you're even fatter now, and continue down this road and you'll be an even bigger bloated subhuman that will take 6+ months to correct.

You need to cut at a fairly decent deficit for 3+ months.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

badromance said:


> That's what happens when you aren't active since a kid,you get a deformed body and now you have to work 10x harder to fix it. 2/10


Yes sadly. Its good im fixing it atleast tho  

How long will it take?


paulus said:


> keep lifting but you will never get a v taper or sth
> 
> you cant change your proportions since you cant change bones


I will, and im ok with that tbh


----------



## jefferson (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks honesty is very important. How many months would it take to improve?
> 
> 
> I look much better in bear mode due to loose skin tho


I'd cut right now honestly. Yes you'll be skinny but that's better than skinny fat. From there you can go ahead and bulk.

Not really sure how long it would take naturally, depends on diet and genetics.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Right this is gonna sound harsh, but you need it.
> 
> Stop fucking bulking right now. You were fat before, you're even fatter now, and continue down this road and you'll be an even bigger bloated subhuman that will take 6+ months to correct.
> 
> You need to cut at a fairly decent deficit for 3+ months.


Im not really struggling with women imo, prob cause im in mostly womans school. but Id say my body fst is 20-25 percent atm and should cut for summer, I agree with you there


jefferson said:


> I'd cut right now honestly. Yes you'll be skinny but that's better than skinny fat. From there you can go ahead and bulk.
> 
> Not really sure how long it would take naturally, depends on diet and genetics.


But I bulked for these 5months tho, that woulf just place me right to square one right?
Also anyone asking my hip bones are huge, its mostly bones which cant be fixed


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Im not really struggling with women imo, prob cause im in mostly womans school. but Id say my body fst is 20-25 percent atm and should cut for summer, I agree with you there



Boyo we've been over this before. You're a virgin who has been one one date in his life (as of last months update anyway), you clearly are struggling with women and it's a gigacope to think otherwise.

You need to cut right now. Failure to do so will mean you'll lose even more PSL points - and trust me, you don't have the luxury of being able to lose any.


----------



## badromance (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Yes sadly. Its good im fixing it atleast tho
> 
> How long will it take?
> 
> I will, and im ok with that tbh


2-3 months,start sprinting and running


----------



## nattycel (Dec 4, 2018)

Good transformation.

Remember it's all about being better than what you were yesterday.


----------



## jefferson (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> But I bulked for these 5months tho, that woulf just place me right to square one right?
> Also anyone asking my hip bones are huge, its mostly bones which cant be fixed



No if you do it right you should keep all the muscle you've gained and get significantly leaner then your before pic. You really don't have much muscle plus you're a new lifter which means you shouldn't be losing any real muscle cutting to ~12% unless your testosterone levels are fucked or you do it all wrong.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Boyo we've been over this before. You're a virgin who has been one one date in his life (as of last months update anyway), you clearly are struggling with women and it's a gigacope to think otherwise.
> 
> You need to cut right now. Failure to do so will mean you'll lose even more PSL points - and trust me, you don't have the luxury of being able to lose any.


Ok man, thanks! Actually a girl developed a crush on me so I might give an update on that altrough not sure why me. Glad you help



badromance said:


> 2-3 months,start sprinting and running


Thanks, thought it was about that. With newbie gains I can make pretty good progress!


----------



## androidcel (Dec 4, 2018)

shitty progres for 5 months. Get your test leves checked


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

androidcel said:


> shitty progres for 5 months. Get your test leves checked


Imo I did and they werent bad that was during weight loss tho


----------



## Immoral_virgin (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> This is 6month of lifting, what would you rate my body now? 6'1" btw, thanks! Id say I can attract women a lot easier now



What is wrong with your lower torso


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

Immoral_virgin said:


> What is wrong with your lower torso


Loose skin lost 70lbs


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 4, 2018)

badromance said:


> That's what happens when you aren't active since a kid,you get a deformed body and now you have to work 10x harder to fix it. 2/10


No offense but that's fucking true.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Dec 4, 2018)

ur training and/or diet is very suboptimal, if this is your 5 months progress.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 4, 2018)

ah, not bad you guys here mostly started at twinks (no offense I would have loved to start at twink size) Good progress, I would still cut tbh, you seem slightly puffy, you're leaner then me for sure, Its gonna be a LONG road natty, starting from a fat cunt down and while cutting is a long road, you gotta watch ur macros closely. If your taller its gonna take longer, alot of people on here think it takes a few years to build a good body witch is far from the truth.

to build muscle you need to be in a calorie surplus (this can be avoided cuz of beginner gainz u can make SOME gainz even on a cut) this doesnt last forever, maybe a year MAX. then after ur not gonna improve much present wise. You just gotta cut till ur very low BF you WILL look like shit but thats the best way


----------



## bain (Dec 4, 2018)

lmaaao i keep seeing your pics didnt know it was you
very good progress for 5months tbh, admittedly you still look kinda fucked ngl which is why people are callign your progress shit but doubt youre going to change it anytime soon your structure is just fucked im sry. you defo gained more than most ppl i see in the gym do though, ton more lean mass, try blocking out your stomach and shit below your ribcage (not evne the same thing for you boyo) with your hand for a bit youre near a good transformation pics tbh, angles and lightning always come into play but id say you could actually look kinda buff rn with clothes on. not made for the beach but ey its something, bulk isnt doing your below-ribcage situation any favors but its always tradeoff, more upper body mass compensates for it leaves you at a plus tbh


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Dec 4, 2018)

No, his frame is not good, but it isn't horrible. he just has a lot of wait around stomach waist (hormonal inbalance, high estrogen?) imo
Need to optimise diet and hop on a good program and you can get a good physique within 2 years (if ur disciplined enough), which's I think a fair time-frame.
I personally had great results with David Laids 6/7 days DUP program and I come from a similar background as you do (very fat, high estrogen looking physique, weak, lots of face fat, lots of loose skin etc.) try that program im srs


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

bain said:


> lmaaao i keep seeing your pics didnt know it was you
> very good progress for 5months tbh, admittedly you still look kinda fucked ngl which is why people are callign your progress shit but doubt youre going to change it anytime soon your structure is just fucked im sry. you defo gained more than most ppl i see in the gym do though, ton more lean mass, try blocking out your stomach and shit below your ribcage (not evne the same thing for you boyo) with your hand for a bit youre near a good transformation pics tbh, angles and lightning always come into play but id say you could actually look kinda buff rn with clothes on. not made for the beach but ey its something, bulk isnt doing your below-ribcage situation any favors but its always tradeoff, more upper body mass compensates for it leaves you at a plus tbh



Thanks man, made my day! So keep lifting? And yes my hips are bad but id agree I look good in clothes as women notice. What would you say going below ribcage some fat but adding upper body the mass, is that good or bad?


freakofnature said:


> No, his frame is not good, but it isn't horrible. he just has a lot of wait around stomach waist (hormonal inbalance, high estrogen?) imo
> Need to optimise diet and hop on a good program and you can get a good physique within 2 years (if ur disciplined enough), which's I think a fair time-frame.
> I personally had great results with David Laids 6/7 days DUP program and I come from a similar background as you do (very fat, high estrogen looking physique, weak, lots of face fat, lots of loose skin etc.) try that program im srs


Actually its my large hips, not really fat I think. Sadly that counts into frame ;(

Atm Im doing westside for skinny bastards which is fun


----------



## bain (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks man, made my day! So keep lifting? And yes my hips are bad but id agree I look good in clothes as women notice. What would you say going below ribcage some fat but adding upper body the mass, is that good or bad?


always keep lifting bro its about what you eat
deficit or surplus it depends on you and your expierences tbh. if you think a cut would help you get rid of the belly thing (which i doubt though it will probably help) id say deficit f sure, its your no1 flaw. if you think it doesnt, keep a slight caloric surplus, lean bulk till eternity, get more mass go fridge mode get an upperbody to compensate for it while minimizing extra bodyfat (keep it a slight surplus no dirty bulk shit).

probably a hormonal thing too like the other guy said, time to inject maybe?


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Dec 4, 2018)

You need to get that body fat down to 15% max and then start concentrating on working your side muscles in order to get a more tapered look. You have too much fat on the hips and when you suck your stomach in like that it looks weird, like an hourglass figure. Incorporate exercises to work on your obliques and side abs.

Basically the most common mistake people make when bulking up with weights is that they concentrate almost solely on the "glamour" muscles (pecs, biceps, shoulders etc) and neglect their core. When I'm in the gym I can spot the core-neglectors a mile away. There's something incoherent and incomplete about their physique, despite the large pecs and biceps. 

Honestly at this stage I would even forget about heavy lifting for a while. Work on your body fat and your core and give yourself a solid foundation on which to build the glamour muscles. Do lots of planks along with their many variations. Try and row for a half hour a day if your gym has one. This will work almost all of your muscles together and has a great toning effect. Do lots of pull-ups (all hand positions) and dips. Do loads of push-ups.

And most of all, do all of your reps SLOWLY. When you do reps slowly not only are you getting a much better workout with the same weight, but you're also concentrating on both directions of each rep which is ESSENTIAL for proper muscle development.

The above core strengthening exercises will improve your physique much more than whatever you're doing now. Pull-ups in particular will get you a huge back & shoulders and work out your biceps better than curls.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 4, 2018)

I can see you put a lot of effort into it. I can see the change. 
You're very unlucky with genes though. You have a hourglass shaped body, even more so than I do.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Dec 4, 2018)

This is what I would personally do, if I were you, to get rid of fat asap, tighten loose skin and get a masculine looking body:

- Eat high protein, low fat, high carb diet at 90% of your caloric maintenance levels
- Go to the gym 5-6 times a week, doing a program that heavily prioritizes compound lifts with medium to high volume, with moderate-low amount of accessory excercises. Use free weights and high range-of-motion as much as possible, since you are fairly tall and have long limbs.
- Eat lots of fruits and greens and drink 3-4 liters of water every day
- Sleep a lot, get melatonin if you have problems sleeping, also try to get a consistent schedule
- Don't really need to do cardio, keep to your 5-6 days a week gym where you give your everything and prioritise strength, while having good overall workload volume implemented in program
- Start supplementing with 2g of Acetyl Carnitine daily (more bioavailable version of usual carnitine everyone's drinking), crosses brain-blood barrier unlike regular carnitin, increases your energy levels and your fat loss noticeably


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

You can change discipline, not genetics  Im putting in the work tho!


Curious0 said:


> I can see you put a lot of effort into it. I can see the change.
> You're very unlucky with genes though. You have a hourglass shaped body, even more so than I do.


I do almost all of these except supplements and fitness 4 times a week. Probably just gotta keep lifting to fix that skinny fat look by adding muscle


freakofnature said:


> This is what I would personally do to get rid of fat asap, tighten loose skin and get a masculine looking body:
> 
> - Eat high protein, low fat, high carb diet at 90% of your caloric maintenance levels
> - Go to the gym 5-6 times a week, doing a program that heavily prioritizes compound lifts with medium to high volume, with moderate-low amount of accessory excercises. Use free weights and high range-of-motion as much as possible, since you are fairly tall and have long limbs.
> ...


t


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 4, 2018)

Just suck in air theory


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 4, 2018)

badromance said:


> That's what happens when you aren't active since a kid,you get a deformed body and now you have to work 10x harder to fix it. 2/10


agree, not being active as a kid='s your body doesnt produce igf-1 through the liver giving you that estrogen loose skin look.


----------



## vis (Dec 4, 2018)

Not trying to be rude but what is up with your stomach? It's your #1 failo honestly. It's worse then wide hips. get rid of that stomach thing and your body goes up 1.5 points


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

vis said:


> Not trying to be rude but what is up with your stomach? It's your #1 failo honestly. It's worse then wide hips. get rid of that stomach thing and your body goes up 1.5 points


I lost 70lbs of fat. It left me behind with loose skin really


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 4, 2018)

Jesus christ


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 4, 2018)

Its better than it was I suppose? But what is that protruding belly? You need to get rid of that somehow ASAP

4/10


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 4, 2018)

I dont know why you decided to bulk at the gym first. You should have definately cut first, thats done in the kitchen. I'd use a fat burner if I were you. @its.OVER is right for once.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I dont know why you decided to bulk at the gym first. You should have definately cut first, thats done in the kitchen. I'd use a fat burner if I were you. @its.OVER is right for once.


But if I cut id litteraly be anorexic. I wasnt fat I had loose skin...
I was 75kgs and severly underweight at 186cm.... Im 85kgs or 86kg now


----------



## Soontm (Dec 4, 2018)

Wtf is this guy taking to confidently posting such a pic  and he really asked for rating lmao.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

Soontm said:


> Wtf is this guy taking to confidently posting such a pic  and he really asked for rating lmao.


Im a low inhib guy what can I say


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> But if I cut id litteraly be anorexic. I wasnt fat I had loose skin...
> I was 75kgs and severly underweight at 186cm.... Im 85kgs or 86kg now



You wouldnt have been anorexic. You were fat at 75Kgs, around 25% bodyfat. It was 75Kgs of fat not muscle. You should have cut. I used to be 75Kgs at the same height and looked nothing like that lol.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You wouldnt have been anorexic. You were fat at 75Kgs, around 25% bodyfat. It was 75Kgs of fat not muscle. You should have cut. I used to be 75Kgs at the same height and looked nothing like that lol.


U look like a manlet r u lying about ur height


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> U look like a manlet r u lying about ur height



Lol, I'll measure it one day and show u guys ??

(Okay fine, Im 6' 0.85" but thats getting rounded to 6'1)


----------



## Nibba (Dec 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, I'll measure it one day and show u guys ??
> 
> (Okay fine, Im 6' 0.85" but thats getting rounded to 6'1)


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MANLET



Spoiler



I'm 6'2.5 not 6'3


----------



## King (Dec 4, 2018)

just suck in air theory


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 4, 2018)

King said:


> just suck in air theory


It is not working


----------



## ShadyMike (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> This is 6month of lifting, what would you rate my body now? 6'1" btw, thanks! Id say I can attract women a lot easier now




Just keep at it for 6 months this is a huge improvement. I would suggest dropping to a lower bf% if possible and then slowly bulking up focusing on upper body and back to get better proportions, something like a PPL or P.H.U.L routine would work wonders for you. Also don't try to focus on your legs too much like adding hypertrophy training just do heavy squats twice a week and you're set.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 4, 2018)

ShadyMike said:


> Just keep at it for 6 months this is a huge improvement. I would suggest dropping to a lower bf% if possible and then slowly bulking up focusing on upper body and back to get better proportions, something like a PPL or P.H.U.L routine would work wonders for you. Also don't try to focus on your legs too much like adding hypertrophy training just do heavy squats twice a week and you're set.


Yeh tbh I did ICF 5x5 for a month so my legs are really big. Tbh Id say my legs are above avg but Im pushing it! Eating around maintaince tho! If I cut Ill just be skinny again


Intel.Imperitive said:


> You wouldnt have been anorexic. You were fat at 75Kgs, around 25% bodyfat. It was 75Kgs of fat not muscle. You should have cut. I used to be 75Kgs at the same height and looked nothing like that lol.


Cut to what to bones? I was at dietician? I would have looked like jewish refugee


----------



## jefferson (Dec 4, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh tbh I did ICF 5x5 for a month so my legs are really big. Tbh Id say my legs are above avg but Im pushing it! Eating around maintaince tho! If I cut Ill just be skinny again


You'll be skinny with maybe a bit of muscle definition if you cut to ~12%. You used to be skinny fat.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 4, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> No offense


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh tbh I did ICF 5x5 for a month so my legs are really big. Tbh Id say my legs are above avg but Im pushing it! Eating around maintaince tho! If I cut Ill just be skinny again
> 
> Cut to what to bones? I was at dietician? I would have looked like jewish refugee



Listen up boyo, looking like a 'Jewish refugee' would represent a 500% improvement on your current state. 

Don't fall for this shit gymcel thing that size is some massively important thing to get girls - ESPECIALLY not when that 'size' comes from an overweight as fuck body that looks like a giant cock and balls has been wedged under the skin.







Looking anorexic would be a vast improvement, and you'll likely be pleasantly surprised at how your body looks skinny anyway.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

jefferson said:


> You'll be skinny with maybe a bit of muscle definition if you cut to ~12%. You used to be skinny fat.


Tbh I dont want cut atm but I will cut fairly soon in around month or so. Ill see how it goes


----------



## GoonCel (Dec 5, 2018)

almost no difference second pic almost looks the same


----------



## theropeking (Dec 5, 2018)

GoonCel said:


> almost no difference second pic almost looks the same



Bs. He changed.



itsOVER said:


> You legit looked better before.
> 
> Your body looks like there's something deformed about it now. Prior to your gymcelling, it just looked like a normie type body.



Stop the cope boyo


----------



## Barry (Dec 5, 2018)

you look better but you need to get body fat down and maybe see a specialist about the loose skin


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 5, 2018)

would recommend, loose skin surgery ASAP, cut down/RECOMP as much as possible on like 200-250mg test with var or masteron and a decent routine as well as a balanced meal plan consisting of high protein>carbs. Recomp to 10 Percent bf while gaining lean tissue. it can be done at your stage.

after all of that, bulk on 200 test, 350mg tren ace, itll tighten up your skin and help you fill out.


or you can just keep geting fatter bulking natty and making your female fat deposits worse due to low t, high e, loose skin etc

you have fucked up igf-1 prodcution,estro/dht ratios as well as hella other issues loose skin/musccle insertions etc. no point lifting natty, try roiding and see if u can look decent after a year+, if not than rope


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Dec 5, 2018)

from deformed/10 to deformed ogre/10


----------



## Soontm (Dec 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You wouldnt have been anorexic. You were fat at 75Kgs, around 25% bodyfat. It was 75Kgs of fat not muscle. You should have cut. I used to be 75Kgs at the same height and looked nothing like that lol.



Dat face 

And you are on roids? Since when?


----------



## mojopin (Dec 5, 2018)

You look like you've gained muscle but at the same time put on a fair amount of fat. Just eat a lot of high nutrient, lean meat and end your workouts with HIIT training. Sprinting is awesome for this too. Maybe your program isn't the best but I think your fat is just hiding the muscle. Good luck bro.


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

Honestly I'd just put down the weights and forget all about this. Your hips are too wide, you'll never have any decent body even if you lifted for 10 fucking years. Cut bodyfat to see if it helps your face, if not, rope.


----------



## LooksJourney (Dec 5, 2018)

Your pelvis looks wide af man jesus


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 5, 2018)

Cut it


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 5, 2018)

Soontm said:


> Dat face
> 
> And you are on roids? Since when?



I took 300mg Test E for 12 weeks in April. Went up about 10Kgs in that time frame. I did that little cycle to just test the waters. Im going on a full cycle of 500mg DHB, 500mg Test, 200mg Test in Jan with a Superdrol kickstart and DNP + Insulin PCT. 

I know I have no business using steroids lol. Everything Im doing CAN be done naturally just over a much longer period of time. 

But at least I'm being honest and saying Im using roids which is a lot more than other people can say, and its my life and I can do what I want ??‍♂️


itsOVER said:


> Honestly I'd just put down the weights and forget all about this. Your hips are too wide, you'll never have any decent body even if you lifted for 10 fucking years. Cut bodyfat to see if it helps your face, if not, rope.



Did you really change ur profile pic into his gymcelling pic ???


----------



## Soontm (Dec 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I took 300mg Test E for 12 weeks in April. Went up about 10Kgs in that time frame. I did that little cycle to just test the waters. Im going on a full cycle of 500mg DHB, 500mg Test, 200mg Test in Jan with a Superdrol kickstart and DNP + Insulin PCT.
> 
> I know I have no business using steroids lol. Everything Im doing CAN be done naturally just over a much longer period of time.
> 
> *But at least I'm being honest *and saying Im using roids which is a lot more than other people can say, and its my life and I can do what I want ??‍♂️



Kudos to that. 12 weeks with only 300 mg test cant be expectected much ngl


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

mojopin said:


> You look like you've gained muscle but at the same time put on a fair amount of fat. Just eat a lot of high nutrient, lean meat and end your workouts with HIIT training. Sprinting is awesome for this too. Maybe your program isn't the best but I think your fat is just hiding the muscle. Good luck bro.


Thanks man I really appreciate it


itsOVER said:


> Honestly I'd just put down the weights and forget all about this. Your hips are too wide, you'll never have any decent body even if you lifted for 10 fucking years. Cut bodyfat to see if it helps your face, if not, rope.


I dont need a god's body lol


ZUZZCEL said:


> would recommend, loose skin surgery ASAP, cut down/RECOMP as much as possible on like 200-250mg test with var or masteron and a decent routine as well as a balanced meal plan consisting of high protein>carbs. Recomp to 10 Percent bf while gaining lean tissue. it can be done at your stage.
> 
> after all of that, bulk on 200 test, 350mg tren ace, itll tighten up your skin and help you fill out.
> 
> ...


I agree but I shoudnt roid atm would fuck up my hormonal level. Loose skin will get lost in like 2 years as Im still young


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Did you really change ur profile pic into his gymcelling pic ???



Honestly his pic highlights the futility of gymcelling more than any words ever could.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Honestly his pic highlights the futility of gymcelling more than any words ever could.



I attract women tho, I just have high standards aswell so I really dont get your point


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I attract women tho, I just have high standards aswell so I really dont get your point



You don't attract shit boyo. You admitted yourself you're a virgin in a majority girls school who has been on one date in his life.

Muh standards is just a cope - a MGTOWesque 'they didn't reject me, I rejected them!'. You cannot afford *any *standards - you're a 3.5/10 with a 2/10 body. That's just the reality, sorry.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> You don't attract shit boyo. You admitted yourself you're a virgin in a majority girls school who has been on one date in his life.
> 
> Muh standards is just a cope - a MGTOWesque 'they didn't reject me, I rejected them!'. You cannot afford *any *standards - you're a 3.5/10 with a 2/10 body. That's just the reality, sorry.



Ill post a pic with my gf this year but ty for the courage


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Ill post a pic with my gf this year but ty for the courage



Like you said you would here?

https://looksmax.org/threads/am-i-a-high-tier-normie-in-balkan-states.4030/ (post 47)



> Lmao Im leaving for a month or three and Ill return with a pic of a gf and quote you



So, you returned. Still no pic of gf. You don't have a gf boyo, stop the cope ffs, and if you're going to lie at least keep it consistent.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I attract women tho, I just have high standards aswell so I really dont get your point



No you dont lol. You just think you do. Having 2-3 gfs doesnt make u good looking lol. It makes you not disfigured.


itsOVER said:


> Honestly his pic highlights the futility of gymcelling more than any words ever could.



Yh hes a bad gymceller.


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> No you dont lol. You just think you do. Having 2-3 gfs doesnt make u good looking lol. It makes you not disfigured.



He's not even had 2-3 gfs! He's had ZERO.

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-old-are-you-guys.3143/



> Im 18, and I sometimes feel ''empty'' for only being on one date and never having a girlfriend yet. I try to cope with gym a lot tho, Its that I postpone approaching women and try to gain confidence through gym. How about you guys?



That was on October 30th, so pretty fucking recently.

He's 18 and a virgin. He's at the age where hormones and horniness are at their peak. Realistically he'd take a 3/10 if she was offering herself to him, but the problem is *no one* wants him.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> He's not even had 2-3 gfs! He's had ZERO.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/how-old-are-you-guys.3143/
> 
> ...


Yes cause I was a fat kid my whole life. Im a late bloomer. How many girlfriends have you had? I mostly see guys here that are 18 or even 19 and havent had girlfriends 

However you are mistaken that no one wants me


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Yes cause I was a fat kid my whole life. Im a late bloomer. How many girlfriends have you had? I mostly see guys here that are 18 or even 19 and havent had girlfriends
> 
> However you are mistaken that no one wants me



You're not a late bloomer ffs. You've not 'bloomed' at all. You're an incel, and no one wants you, or get this - you'd have had sex already.

All those other guys that are 18 or 19 and haven't had sex are incels too. When I was 18 and 19 and had no girlfriend, I was also an incel (despite not knowing about incels then).

How many girlfriends I've had isn't relevant since I'm not the one claiming to be fighting off women with a stick despite being a 3.5/10 because I'll only settle for a Stacy. FWIW - a fair few more than you, although I'm also much older so it's not a fair comparison.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Yes cause I was a fat kid my whole life. Im a late bloomer. How many girlfriends have you had? I mostly see guys here that are 18 or even 19 and havent had girlfriends
> 
> However you are mistaken that no one wants me



Lol, because everyone here is an incel. (well not all of us, I smashed a white ting as a curry).


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> You're not a late bloomer ffs. You've not 'bloomed' at all. You're an incel, and no one wants you, or get this - you'd have had sex already.
> 
> All those other guys that are 18 or 19 and haven't had sex are incels too. When I was 18 and 19 and had no girlfriend, I was also an incel (despite not knowing about incels then).
> 
> How many girlfriends I've had isn't relevant since I'm not the one claiming to be fighting off women with a stick despite being a 3.5/10 because I'll only settle for a Stacy. FWIW - a fair few more than you, although I'm also much older so it's not a fair comparison.


Let's say Im an incel atm. But then again, I just can't give up. Imma gymaxx and never stop as I already am getting more female attention. I dont want to have the defeatist mentaily, this is a looksmaxxing site not incels site


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, because everyone here is an incel. (well not all of us, I smashed a white ting as a curry).


I woudnt say that. There just some people that are blackpillers,but I know more attractive people than me that are incels


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Let's say Im an incel atm. But then again, I just can't give up. Imma gymaxx and never stop as I already am getting more female attention. I dont want to have the defeatist mentaily, this is a looksmaxxing site not incels site
> 
> I woudnt say that. There just some people that are blackpillers,but I know more attractive people than me that are incels


Don't just bulk please, you need to cut and lose some bodyfat.
No one cares about muscles.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Dec 5, 2018)

Wtf is going with his belly? Deformationmaxing?


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> Wtf is going with his belly? Deformationmaxing?


No its looseskin maxxing. Id rather prefer to be rated on muscle gains instead of belly area. I can take pic how I look without loose skin


----------



## Ropemaxing (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> No its looseskin maxxing. Id rather prefer to be rated on muscle gains instead of belly area. I can take pic how I look without loose skin


Get rid of that belly area 1st because it's destroying your looks X100


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> Get rid of that belly area 1st because it's destroying your looks X100


Yes but most of the time peopel dont see loose skin, how is it without loose skin btw?


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2018)

LMFAO @ this thread
@itsOVER u completely destroyed him
but ''girls are attracted to me'' 
not having a gf ''not incel''


----------



## SomethingOff (Dec 5, 2018)

Big improvement, but you've got really awful fat distribution and bodyfat percentage still. Unfortunately like a few others mentioned this is what happens when you're not active while growing up.

Don't give up though. I'm curious to see how far you've come in a year, and how fixable you are. You seem like you're gonna make it, at least if you start being a little humble and stop being delusional.

Also I rate your physique 2.5/10. From 1/10.



itsOVER said:


> Don't fall for this shit gymcel thing that size is some massively important thing to get girls - ESPECIALLY not when that 'size' comes from an overweight as fuck body that looks like a giant cock and balls has been wedged under the skin.



Size alone is worthless. Having decent lean mass and also having low bodyfat is the key. This guy has mediocre lean mass and high bodyfat. That's the problem. What people mean when they say "it's better to be big than skinny" is that 10%bf at 20 BMI is trash compared to 13-14%bf at 23 BMI. This guy has about 25%bf, which is way too high, especially when he's lacking lean mass. His distribution is ridiculous too. Lean mass makes you carry fat better, but there's never an excuse to be higher than 20% bodyfat, ever.

Yes, you're right, he needs to lose that fat. But he needs to do it by eating slightly below maintenance and gymming. There's zero point in losing weight without working out, because then you just lose muscle and fat. There's zero point in gaining weight without working out because then you just gain fat.


itsOVER said:


> Honestly I'd just put down the weights and forget all about this. Your hips are too wide, you'll never have any decent body even if you lifted for 10 fucking years. Cut bodyfat to see if it helps your face, if not, rope.


No point in quitting workout when losing weight. Why do people suggest this? If you work out consistently while cutting you'll retain far more strength and musclemass than if you just eat less, and end up at a better bodyfat percentage as a result. Caloric deficit + workout = 80% fat 20% muscle loss. Caloric deficit - workout = 50% fat 50% muscle loss, aka pointless. So many skinnyfat idiots fall in this trap. They lose weight, but since it's half and half muscle and fat, their physique doesn't change at all. Pointless. Work out god damnit.



Anyway, if you're more humble, the people giving you shit look like assholes. If your ego is inflated then people giving you shit is justified. Either way, it's ridiculous to claim "it's over for this guy" when he's just been working out for 5 months. Claiming "it's over" s something you only get to do when someone's gymcelled for 5 years but still look like shit.


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

SomethingOff said:


> Big improvement, but you've got really awful fat distribution and bodyfat percentage still. Unfortunately like a few others mentioned this is what happens when you're not active while growing up.
> 
> Don't give up though. I'm curious to see how far you've come in a year, and how fixable you are. You seem like you're gonna make it, at least if you start being a little humble and stop being delusional.
> 
> ...



Well, at least you're not the typical gymcel moron who thinks hurr muh size, muh strength, muh width, muh 'weightmog' (JFL) is some hugely important thing. With that said, I'd argue lower bodyfat is always better irrespective of body size (I'd pick 10% at 20 BMI any day, or even far less BMI than that), since ultimately it's all about the face, and most peoples faces will look better at low bodyfat.

As for gymcelling while cutting weight, yes this can work fine, but so can a variety of other exercise such as football, swimming, rock climbing, whatever. He doesn't have to go to the gym to get a low bodyfat percentage. If he wants to, fine, it's as good a way to cut as any - my problem with gymcels is mainly the 'bulk' concept - plus they are almost to a man low IQ whose idea of an argument point is 'but I could beat you up IRL bro' - cretins such as Nibba and Deltoid say this a lot, for example.

What he *should* have done is cut right away. The hierarchy of attractiveness goes like this, taking into account the effect on face:

Lean > Skinnyfat > Fat

Thus one should always, always be cutting to a low bodyfat first. Yes, even if that leaves them looking like a 'Jewish refugee'. There's simply no excuse for ever being high bodyfat - it cucks your face, face is number 1, so irrespective of body attractiveness, the fat must be shed first.

He should be cutting at a big big fucking deficit - like 1000kcal a day, since his fat stores are so high. Even then his face looks pretty subhuman so he'll have to hope for big face changes when lean (possible, but can't be predicted). When he gets to 10% bf, then he can decide if he wants to 'bulk' (it'll be utterly worthless if his face is still shit, and won't add much SMV anyway, but whatever).


----------



## theropeking (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Well, at least you're not the typical gymcel moron who thinks hurr muh size, muh strength, muh width, muh 'weightmog' (JFL) is some hugely important thing. With that said, I'd argue lower bodyfat is always better irrespective of body size (I'd pick 10% at 20 BMI any day, or even far less BMI than that), since ultimately it's all about the face, and most peoples faces will look better at low bodyfat.
> 
> As for gymcelling while cutting weight, yes this can work fine, but so can a variety of other exercise such as football, swimming, rock climbing, whatever. He doesn't have to go to the gym to get a low bodyfat percentage. If he wants to, fine, it's as good a way to cut as any - my problem with gymcels is mainly the 'bulk' concept - plus they are almost to a man low IQ whose idea of an argument point is 'but I could beat you up IRL bro' - cretins such as Nibba and Deltoid say this a lot, for example.
> 
> ...



Dude if id go 10% bf my neck would be extremely thin. If i wouldnt train my neck muscles id be saintblacjops2 tier but with neck training i can get to cristiano ronaldo level

Getting muscle mass is important for some people. Dont know why urr still coping with "muh lifting is stupid"


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Dude if id go 10% bf my neck would be extremely thin. If i wouldnt train my neck muscles id be saintblacjops2 tier but with neck training i can get to cristiano ronaldo level
> 
> Getting muscle mass is important for some people. Dont know why urr still coping with "muh lifting is stupid"



Your neck will be just fine. If your neck is failing you, it's because it's too long, not because of width (and you can't do shit about it being too long).

There's a ton of fucking benefits to cutting to 10%. Neck doesn't even matter one fucking bit (unless it's too long), but even if it did there's a laundry list of positive things that come from having your bodyfat at 10% which entirely outweighs the effects on muh neck.

BTW, Cristiano Ronaldo actually has an incel tier neck - but it's because it's too long. It actually looks comical.


----------



## SomethingOff (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> He should be cutting at a big big fucking deficit - like 1000kcal a day, since his fat stores are so high. Even then his face looks pretty subhuman so he'll have to hope for big face changes when lean (possible, but can't be predicted). When he gets to 10% bf, then he can decide if he wants to 'bulk' (it'll be utterly worthless if his face is still shit, and won't add much SMV anyway, but whatever).



I agree with a lot of what you said, and you're right about doing an activity instead of or other than the gym regularly (many times a week) to cut is also a good way to cut. But working out helps retain musclemass while cutting if the cut isn't too aggressive, so that's why I always recommend doing some basic workout even while cutting. After all, if you cut all your musclemass away, you just have to gain is back later, when some of it could have been preserved by working out and not having such an aggressive caloric deficit.

In this case though, you're right, he should be focusing on losing weight moreso than gaining muscle, and he should have been more strict with the calories to ensure he gained as little fat and as much lean mass as possible.

I think we share the same views on bulking. I don't like the word "bulk". There really is no reason to eat 1000+ caloric surplus when doing 500-600 surplus instead would gain you 90% of the musclemass, while cutting down the fat you'd gain in half. Lean bulk is the way to go, there should be a term for this tbh. Either way, eating more than 600 caloric surplus is generally always a waste unless you're a professional contender.


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

SomethingOff said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said, and you're right about doing an activity instead of or other than the gym regularly (many times a week) to cut is also a good way to cut. But working out helps retain musclemass while cutting if the cut isn't too aggressive, so that's why I always recommend doing some basic workout even while cutting. After all, if you cut all your musclemass away, you just have to gain is back later, when some of it could have been preserved by working out and not having such an aggressive caloric deficit.
> 
> In this case though, you're right, he should be focusing on losing weight moreso than gaining muscle, and he should have been more strict with the calories to ensure he gained as little fat and as much lean mass as possible.
> 
> I think we share the same views on bulking. I don't like the word "bulk". There really is no reason to eat 1000 caloric surplus when doing 500-600 surplus instead would gain you 90% of the musclemass, while cutting down the fat you'd gain in half. Lean bulk is the way to go, there should be a term for this tbh. Either way, eating more than 600 caloric surplus is generally always a waste unless you're a professional contender.



I think bodyfat percentage is the vast majority of the battle - at 10%, you're pretty looksmaxed IMO - having a lot of muscle makes it slightly easier to be low bodyfat but it's not strictly necessary (I'm proving that myself - currently 11% bf at 53kg - measured by an actual scan, not a reddit/bro 11%).

Yes if one insists on gymcelling, bulks shouldn't ever be more than 500kcal surplus, and even that amount is only for a noob. After 1 year it's more like 300 needed.

Either way this guy - like the vast majority of the population - needs to be cutting before he even thinks about doing anything else. Even if he doesn't care about face gains (and he should cos that's 90% of attractiveness), the relative partitioning of fat gains to muscle gains will be absolute dogshit at his current bf % - he'll be getting even fatter, and quickly.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> I think percentage is the vast majority of the battle - at 10%, you're pretty looksmaxed IMO - having a lot of muscle makes it slightly easier to be low bodyfat but it's not strictly necessary (I'm proving that myself - currently 11% bf at 53kg - measured by an actual scan, not a reddit/bro 11%).
> 
> Yes if one insists on gymcelling, bulks shouldn't ever be more than 500kcal surplus, and even that amount is only for a noob. After 1 year it's more like 300 needed.
> 
> Either way this guy - like the vast majority of the population - needs to be cutting before he even thinks about doing anything else. Even if he doesn't care about face gains (and he should cos that's 90% of attractiveness), the relative partitioning of fat gains to muscle gains will be absolute dogshit at his current bf % - he'll be getting even fatter, and quickly.


Brutal profile pic 

Saint blackops2cel meme tier 
its OVER


----------



## theropeking (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Your neck will be just fine. If your neck is failing you, it's because it's too long, not because of width (and you can't do shit about it being too long).
> 
> There's a ton of fucking benefits to cutting to 10%. Neck doesn't even matter one fucking bit (unless it's too long), but even if it did there's a laundry list of positive things that come from having your bodyfat at 10% which entirely outweighs the effects on muh neck.
> 
> BTW, Cristiano Ronaldo actually has an incel tier neck - but it's because it's too long. It actually looks comical.



Imagine if his neck was thin. Would look 100x worser and weaker or not?Say what u wanna say, neck training is a must be if you have a longish and thin neck.

You always try to cope around and never agree on others opinion even though u know i am right in this case. You cant tell me that ronaldo would look the same or better if he had a thin neck.

Its an indicator for low iq. You try to be always right and never rly wanna agree on certain points


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Imagine if his neck was thin. Would look 100x worser and weaker. Say what u wanna say, neck training is a must be if you have a longish and thin neck.
> 
> You always try to cope around and never agree on others opinion even though u know i am right in this case. You cant tell me that ronaldo would look the same or better if he had a thin neck.
> 
> Its an indicator for low iq. You try to be always right and never rly wanna agree on certain points



You know what's low IQ?

When, upon someone disagreeing with you, you reflexively say 'COOOOOOPE'.

It's done a lot in these communities. By retards. Like you.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> You know what's low IQ?
> 
> When, upon someone disagreeing with you, you reflexively say 'COOOOOOPE'.
> 
> It's done a lot in these communities. By retards. Like you.



Why dont u answer to my question


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Well, at least you're not the typical gymcel moron who thinks hurr muh size, muh strength, muh width, muh 'weightmog' (JFL) is some hugely important thing. With that said, I'd argue lower bodyfat is always better irrespective of body size (I'd pick 10% at 20 BMI any day, or even far less BMI than that), since ultimately it's all about the face, and most peoples faces will look better at low bodyfat.
> 
> As for gymcelling while cutting weight, yes this can work fine, but so can a variety of other exercise such as football, swimming, rock climbing, whatever. He doesn't have to go to the gym to get a low bodyfat percentage. If he wants to, fine, it's as good a way to cut as any - my problem with gymcels is mainly the 'bulk' concept - plus they are almost to a man low IQ whose idea of an argument point is 'but I could beat you up IRL bro' - cretins such as Nibba and Deltoid say this a lot, for example.
> 
> ...


Hey man, id look better lean, but only If I have more 4-5months of muscle, however I wanted to get big at start, not to be attractive but to go to bear mode. 

My face is shit, BUT only in developed countries. Luckily Im slovenian where standards for faces are lower. People said I look better now but back then I was ultra skinny, I probably have to cut very soon tho. I appreciate you being honest and not having defeatist mentality. Imo if I can lose 70lbs in 7months I can do it again!


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Why dont u answer to my question



Because your debating 'style' is one of ad hominems and buzzwords. You don't particularly deserve an answer. If you could discuss it like an adult, that'd be one thing - but you've already proven you can't.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Because your debating 'style' is one of ad hominems and buzzwords. You don't particularly deserve an answer. If you could discuss it like an adult, that'd be one thing - but you've already proven you can't.



Bro tell me if ronaldo would look better or the same if he had a thin neck. Why is it so hard to answer. If it is a rhetorical question, just agree with me and stop the debate ffs.


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Hey man, id look better lean, but only If I have more 4-5months of muscle, however I wanted to get big at start, not to be attractive but to go to bear mode.
> 
> My face is shit, BUT only in developed countries. Luckily Im slovenian where standards for faces are lower. People said I look better now but back then I was ultra skinny, I probably have to cut very soon tho. I appreciate you being honest and not having defeatist mentality. Imo if I can lose 70lbs in 7months I can do it again!



You'd look better lean right NOW, because most of attractiveness comes from face, and being lean = better face. Everyone looks better lean, at any point.

Plus, as any gymcel will tell you, when you get fat, it increases your fat to muscle gain ratio. When you're fat, for each kilo you put on, you're adding more fat and less muscle than you would if you were lean to begin with. It just makes sense to cut first, for everyone.


theropeking said:


> Bro tell me if ronaldo would look better or the same if he had a thin neck. Why is it so hard to answer. If it is a rhetorical question, just agree with me and stop the debate ffs.



And if I said no, you would, rather than analyse the points made reasonbly, would scream into your screen 'COPE! COPE!! MUMMY I SAID COPE!!'

So I'll just let you rot.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

SomethingOff said:


> Big improvement, but you've got really awful fat distribution and bodyfat percentage still. Unfortunately like a few others mentioned this is what happens when you're not active while growing up.
> 
> Don't give up though. I'm curious to see how far you've come in a year, and how fixable you are. You seem like you're gonna make it, at least if you start being a little humble and stop being delusional.
> 
> ...



Id agree with yout points, especially body rating. With the shirt i look 5 or 5.5 really, as loose skin is not noticable 


I woudnt havr cut at that point, I was just really skinnyfat. Im mostly with a shirt so I look much better with it


Here are some pics Pics 

Hopefully this helps @itsOVER


itsOVER said:


> You'd look better lean right NOW, because most of attractiveness comes from face, and being lean = better face. Everyone looks better lean, at any point.


Actually thats not true cause my chin is recessed (atleast someonr told me that I look better at higher body fat)


----------



## theropeking (Dec 5, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> You'd look better lean right NOW, because most of attractiveness comes from face, and being lean = better face. Everyone looks better lean, at any point.
> 
> Plus, as any gymcel will tell you, when you get fat, it increases your fat to muscle gain ratio. When you're fat, for each kilo you put on, you're adding more fat and less muscle than you would if you were lean to begin with. It just makes sense to cut first, for everyone.
> 
> ...



No id accept it first and then id myb do a morph in which id make his neck thinner AND then ask you again about your opinion. If it would be the same id accept it.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 5, 2018)

Someone needs to morph him with neutral canthal tilt.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Someone needs to morph him with neutral canthal tilt.


I would prob be above avg or a truerateme 6


----------



## androidcel (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I would prob be above avg or a truerateme 6


Most likely no. Maybe 4-4.5psl


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Most likely no. Maybe 4-4.5psl


In my country Im 60th percentile (atleast what faceandlms said to me) cause Im slovenian and tal


----------



## androidcel (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> In my country Im 60th percentile (atleast what faceandlms said to me) cause Im slovenian and tal


6'1 is not tall lmao


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

androidcel said:


> 6'1 is not tall lmao


Idk what country you are in but its in my country


----------



## theropeking (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> In my country Im 60th percentile (atleast what faceandlms said to me) cause Im slovenian and tal



Turkish soaps are popular there right?




Turks are cucking your countries girls jfl its over


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Turkish soaps are popular there right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol turks only invaded our country once there not gonna invade a second time


----------



## theropeking (Dec 5, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Lol turks only invaded our country once there not gonna invade a second time



They did actually actually lul. The insta pages of turkish actors are full with slovenian women, especially on burak özcivits.

Kek its over. I think i should come zo your country since girls love my phenotype there hehe


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 5, 2018)

theropeking said:


> No id accept it first and then id myb do a morph in which id make his neck thinner AND then ask you again about your opinion. If it would be the same id accept it.



You've already proven how you respond to disagreement.



FatmanO said:


> In my country Im 60th percentile (atleast what faceandlms said to me) cause Im slovenian and tal



You're not dude, you assign way way way too much weight to being tall (and you're hardly gargantuan levels anyway). Face is the primary, and yours is bad. Your body is also dogshit, but just off face alone there's simply no way you're beyond the 40th percentile, no, I don't care if you were fucking 8 feet tall and wide as a house, your face kills it.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 5, 2018)

Doesn't look good for 5 months, honestly.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 5, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> Doesn't look good for 5 months, honestly.


How did you look for 5months of lifting


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 6, 2018)

Ur body look like one week gains 


And ur stomach is legit weird wtf dafuq digusting sonofabitch
You need to eat more protein and lift harder


U either dont eat enuf protein or u dont lift hard


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 6, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> Ur body look like one week gains
> 
> 
> And ur stomach is legit weird wtf dafuq digusting sonofabitch
> ...


Disagreed not one week but I do eat enough protein. Not sure how to lift more weight as I cant go more otherwise I fail form or reps


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 6, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Disagreed not one week but I do eat enough protein. Not sure how to lift more weight as I cant go more otherwise I fail form or reps



i know it wont happen but in case youre with women in bed, dont take ur shift off


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 6, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> i know it wont happen but in case youre with women in bed, dont take ur shift off


Thanks and name checks out


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 7, 2018)

At least you mog Blaha


----------



## androidcel (Dec 7, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> At least you mog Blaha








Lmao no


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 7, 2018)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 7382
> 
> Lmao no


The Monster strikes again


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 7, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> The Monster strikes again


I mog his bear mode lul


----------



## Rice Cel (Dec 7, 2018)

It looks like you just have bad genetics for shoulder to waist ratio. Spend another year working out 5-6 days a week doing PPL split with periods of bulking and cutting


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 8, 2018)

Luckily my chest genetic is good tho, but I agree on that


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 8, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Luckily my chest genetic is good tho, but I agree on that


noow tht i look back in the pic, it looks like u added some width, gjdm man,

but all that lifting is gunna make ur body look wierd af, roid or rot imo


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 8, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> noow tht i look back in the pic, it looks like u added some width, gjdm man,
> 
> but all that lifting is gunna make ur body look wierd af, roid or rot imo


How did I add width? And thanks!

I cant roid at 18


ZUZZCEL said:


> noow tht i look back in the pic, it looks like u added some width, gjdm man,
> 
> but all that lifting is gunna make ur body look wierd af, roid or rot imo


Nvm thought u meant face


----------



## theropeking (Dec 8, 2018)

@FatmanO you look pretty decent in your avi. Waay better than the selfie pics


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 8, 2018)

You really think so? Thats my current one on facebook, and I have a bad one on instagram, Im thinking of changing it to this both, what do you think?



Thanks tho, I appreciate it!


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

Fuck time flies fast. Made great progress


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Fuck time flies fast. Made great progress


You have very bad body genetics unfortunately man but kiddos for fighting back


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Fuck time flies fast. Made great progress


show pics bro


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> You have very bad body genetics unfortunately man but kiddos for fighting back


yes he's got everything so fucking long


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> You have very bad body genetics unfortunately man but kiddos for fighting back


lol bro its not that bad becuase this was after weight loss


bassfreak said:


> show pics bro
> 
> yes he's got everything so fucking long


isnt long arms good? long torso for bulking? sending soon


----------



## no_hope_left (Dec 23, 2019)

your belly is weird


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

no_hope_left said:


> your belly is weird


its loose skin and its old pic, I actually talked with my doctor! Lost 30 kilos and really happy about 2 years ago!


no_hope_left said:


> your belly is weird


Luckily it has approved since, really happy at my genetics sometimes!


----------



## no_hope_left (Dec 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> its loose skin and its old pic, I actually talked with my doctor! Lost 30 kilos and really happy about 2 years ago!
> 
> Luckily it has approved since, really happy at my genetics sometimes!


oh didn't know that, congratz boyo, keep it up


----------



## Zdeweilx (Dec 23, 2019)

You have the same body as the Beast Titan in Shingeki no kyojin


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

Zdeweilx said:


> You have the same body as the Beast Titan in Shingeki no kyojin


lmao not bad 
but this is a year old post btw 


https://pa1.narvii.com/6676/90a9a60e1babc60c378457781d2f8c32e03ae27e_hq.gif




Zdeweilx said:


> You have the same body as the Beast Titan in Shingeki no kyojin


this be me now 1 year later, Im on day 3 of a cut. I love the progress Im making


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> lmao not bad
> but this is a year old post btw
> 
> 
> ...



This is like showing a before after face transformation with a mask on.
Show us ur nips brah


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

Goblin said:


> This is like showing a before after face transformation with a mask on.
> Show us ur nips brah


Sure bro Ill dm you if you wish :3


----------



## Zdeweilx (Dec 23, 2019)

You look bulky maybe you could look like the armored titan now
Show a real pic so we can estimate your progress


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

Gonna DM 


Zdeweilx said:


> You look bulky maybe you could look like the armored titan now
> Show a real pic so we can estimate your progress


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 23, 2019)

Why does your belly look so weird? 

And you maybe look 1 body point better than before.


----------



## Zdeweilx (Dec 23, 2019)

Op looks way better now fyi


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

Newone said:


> Why does your belly look so weird?
> 
> And you maybe look 1 body point better than before.





Zdeweilx said:


> Op looks way better now fyi





FatmanO said:


> its loose skin and its old pic, I actually talked with my doctor! Lost 30 kilos and really happy about 2 years ago!
> 
> Luckily it has approved since, really happy at my genetics sometimes!


@Newone


----------



## john2 (Dec 23, 2019)

Biggest framecel I have ever seen Jfl. 

It's time for you to bear Tyrone's child in those hips of yours.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

john2 said:


> Biggest framecel I have ever seen Jfl.
> 
> It's time for you to bear Tyrone's child in those hips of yours.


Post is december 2018, look again lmao. And I am the poster......


----------



## StuffedFrog (Dec 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> This is 6month of lifting, what would you rate my body now? 6'1" btw, thanks! Id say I can attract women a lot easier now



you gotta take steroids my guy god fricked you over


FatmanO said:


> This is 6month of lifting, what would you rate my body now? 6'1" btw, thanks! Id say I can attract women a lot easier now



you gotta take steroids my guy god fricked you over


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

Have you seen new pics? These are from 2018... 

Thats why I rebumped, to show what actually happened 


StuffedFrog said:


> you gotta take steroids my guy god fricked you over
> 
> you gotta take steroids my guy god fricked you over


----------



## CopeAndRope (Dec 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> This is 6month of lifting, what would you rate my body now? 6'1" btw, thanks! Id say I can attract women a lot easier now



Isn't one of the pics the avi used by its itsover?


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 23, 2019)

@FatmanO Dm pics?


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> @FatmanO Dm pics?


Dming 


CopeAndRope said:


> Isn't one of the pics the avi used by its itsover?


Yeh with my permission lol


----------



## Mateusz74 (Dec 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Fuck time flies fast. Made great progress


Pm pics


----------



## Ada Mustang (Dec 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> This is 6month of lifting, what would you rate my body now? 6'1" btw, thanks! Id say I can attract women a lot easier now



Your physique reminds me of Jason Blaha, keep continue, good job bro, don't stop


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> Your physique reminds me of Jason Blaha, keep continue, good job bro, don't stop


Never stoop


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 23, 2019)

He was obviously very fat when younger, right? My dude you never gonna have visible abs, but dont care about them... train har upper chest, shoulders and back to get a vtapper.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 23, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> He was obviously very fat when younger, right? My dude you never gonna have visible abs, but dont care about them... train har upper chest, shoulders and back to get a vtapper.



Visible abs and big well sculpted with great insertions chest are the two most important muscles to have an attractive male body


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 23, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Visible abs and big well sculpted with great insertions chest are the two most important muscles to have an attractive male body



It doesnt mean shit when you are clothed on streets all that matters are proportions.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 23, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Visible abs and big well sculpted with great insertions chest are the two most important muscles to have an attractive male body


cope its delts


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 23, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> cope its delts



Only if your S:W is shit


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 23, 2019)

There is no attracting women for u, probably never will be


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 24, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> There is no attracting women for u, probably never will be


Wtff??? Must I have used black magic to go pn dates and have LTR soon?

Some people here



Deliciadecu said:


> Visible abs and big well sculpted with great insertions chest are the two most important muscles to have an attractive male body


Abs... Not so much.... Better to have all else than one.



mitodrake said:


> It doesnt mean shit when you are clothed on streets all that matters are proportions.


Yeh and also my upper two abs are showing


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 24, 2019)

How big were you when you were a kid? Also try dry fasting/intermittent fasting + saunaMax to lose weight like crazy and get rid of loose skin. Search up Snake Diet on YT. He helps people lose 80-90 pounds in 30 days with extreme death fasting.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 25, 2019)

GetThatBread said:


> How big were you when you were a kid? Also try dry fasting/intermittent fasting + saunaMax to lose weight like crazy and get rid of loose skin. Search up Snake Diet on YT. He helps people lose 80-90 pounds in 30 days with extreme death fasting.


Thanks bro, I was 103kg and im 91 kg now altrough Ive been lifting for 1.5 years. Some of the loose skin is gone already


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 25, 2019)

You like you have Marfans syndrome man,


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 25, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> You like you have Marfans syndrome man,


Thanks my dude


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks my dude


Wait i didn't want to insult you bro, you do look like you got it, your face looks like a marfans and your body too, im a medical student so i know these things


----------



## Averagecel (Dec 25, 2019)

You look good bro.


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 25, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Wait i didn't want to insult you bro, you do look like you got it, your face looks like a marfans and your body too, im a medical student so i know these things



I got long arms, maybe marfan?


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Have you seen new pics? These are from 2018...
> 
> Thats why I rebumped, to show what actually happened



Send pics


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 25, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> I got long arms, maybe marfan?


Lol it's not only about your arms, there are multiple things


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 25, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Lol it's not only about your arms, there are multiple things



I read about it, i dont have much signs, also my fingers and foot are completely normal. But i got a strange body, with big ribacage for example. I mean my body is not normal, i got a condition i think its named barrell chest


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 25, 2019)

looxmakser49 said:


> bruh marfans people are extremely skinny with extremely thin frames. fatman used to be obese and his hips are wise as fuck. he also doesn't have pectus excavatum. idk how he looks like he has marfans at all.


Oh i didn't know he was obese lol


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 26, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Wait i didn't want to insult you bro, you do look like you got it, your face looks like a marfans and your body too, im a medical student so i know these things


I read about it now, yeah what the guy said. also I never had heart problems


Averagecel said:


> You look good bro.


ty bro I love you 
gonna start dating now in 2020 made a promise to myself


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 26, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> This is 6month of lifting, what would you rate my body now? 6'1" btw, thanks! Id say I can attract women a lot easier now



where is the after pick?


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 26, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> where is the after pick?


sec


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 26, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> sec


how are you now 

after 1 more year


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 26, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> where is the after pick?


 

atm Im on cut,lost 2 kilos already so If you want I can post a cut pic in 2m onths. In a bulk atm. can also send a vid of me shirtless bulked




Chadelite said:


> how are you now
> 
> after 1 more year


Can dm you if you wish


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 26, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> atm Im on cut,lost 2 kilos already so If you want I can post a cut pic in 2m onths. In a bulk atm. can also send a vid of me shirtless bulked
> 
> 
> 
> Can dm you if you wish



looking good in the last pic 

nah u don't need to DM me all good


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 26, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> looking good in the last pic
> 
> nah u don't need to DM me all good


Thanks bro


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 26, 2019)

greatest looksmaxxer since Orb


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 26, 2019)

You look good man, got any proper recent pics? you can dm if u want


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 26, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> You look good man, got any proper recent pics? you can dm if u want


Thanks man Im gridning hard, still feel inadiquate but Its great imrpovement. 

Proper pics you mean shirtless pics?


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 26, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks man Im gridning hard, still feel inadiquate but Its great imrpovement.
> 
> Proper pics you mean shirtless pics?


yeah


----------

